# Crow Call



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew were i could get free downloads of crow calls. i have a calling rig that works with my ipod i just need the crow sounds.


----------



## dacoach1428 (Mar 7, 2008)

Try western rivers they have a ton of other stuff too. I use several of their calls and the crow calls work great. You can use the Audacity program to mix them up and make your own.

www.western-rivers.com

www.audacity.com

Dacoach


----------

